# Blue Angels 2010 Jones Beach



## Art Photographers (May 30, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2010)

You've got some good captures there. Did you use a CPL?


----------



## ifi (May 31, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## EricD (May 31, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## desertdave (Jun 1, 2010)

KmH said:


> You've got some good captures there. Did you use a CPL?


 
Yes I agree fun to watch.  Whats a CPL?


----------



## altitude604 (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice shots!

CPL = Circular Polarizer


----------



## Art Photographers (Jun 1, 2010)

No, I was debating on using a poloarizer but I wanted more speed from the camera to catch the shockwave around the plane produced by the speed. I failed at that mostly because I was out of position and a bit too close. But the atmospheric conditions were perfect and it made for some interesting looks.


----------



## Heck (Jun 3, 2010)

I was there on the friday practice and the skies sucked. The Angels did about 70% of the show and it was impressive. I thought of using my cpl but gray skies and the risk of messing up shots was not worth it. 

I missed the low pass durring the sneak attack and I knew it was comming too lol. Good shots.


----------



## DragonHeart (Jun 4, 2010)

I love #1.  if you have it @ 1280x800, would love it as a wallpaper   Great shots!


----------



## Centralian (Jun 15, 2010)

Excellent work, you have to be happy when it all comes together weather wise.


----------



## Art Photographers (Jun 24, 2010)

DragonHeart said:


> I love #1. if you have it @ 1280x800, would love it as a wallpaper  Great shots!


 
Tell me what to do and Ill get it done for you. Glad you like!


----------

